
makeELF – ELF reader-writer library for Python3 - peter_d_sherman
https://github.com/v3l0c1r4pt0r/makeelf
======
peter_d_sherman
Here's an ELF writing library in Python -- for all of the aspiring compiler
writers on Linux out there...

